# What does NTM mean???



## pamelarose (Apr 11, 2020)

Okay I’m a noob and I see everyone who trades mention NTM. And I am... so lost. Somebody please explain


----------



## shootingxtar (Apr 11, 2020)

Nook miles tickets


----------



## pamelarose (Apr 11, 2020)

shootingxtar said:


> Nook miles tickets


Wow. The HUMILIATION


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 11, 2020)

You mean NMT? Nook miles tickets! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020

Whoops got beaten to it lol


----------



## meo (Apr 11, 2020)

As PP said, NMT is Nook Miles Ticket. You purchase them in-game from the kiosk in your Resident Hall. They are 2000 miles per ticket. You get miles by doing miles+ initiatives and milestone achievements which you can track via the miles app on your nook phone once you unlock it (which is after you pay off your first loan 5000 miles or  the 49k bells).


----------

